# New Member



## gon (Mar 18, 2009)

Whilst seeking advice, I found this very useful URL and registered!
I am an ex-pat UK pensioner and tax resident in Cyprus for over five years. Now, I spend less than six months in Cyprus and less than that in other countries as I'm travelling. Can I continue to pay the 5% on my pension in Cyprus and no tax on my global income?
Gon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gon said:


> Whilst seeking advice, I found this very useful URL and registered!
> I am an ex-pat UK pensioner and tax resident in Cyprus for over five years. Now, I spend less than six months in Cyprus and less than that in other countries as I'm travelling. Can I continue to pay the 5% on my pension in Cyprus and no tax on my global income?
> Gon


hi Gon, welcome to the forum.
I have moved this thread to the Cyprus forum where you are more likely to to get the answers you need.
My feelings are that if your main country of residence is still Cyprus and you don't spend long in other countries you would probably be able to carry on paying taxes on your pension in Cyprus. Don't hold me to that though as I may be wrong.
Hopefully someone who knows for sure will be able to help you.

Regards Veronica


----------



## gon (Mar 18, 2009)

Veronica said:


> hi Gon, welcome to the forum.
> I have moved this thread to the Cyprus forum where you are more likely to to get the answers you need.
> My feelings are that if your main country of residence is still Cyprus and you don't spend long in other countries you would probably be able to carry on paying taxes on your pension in Cyprus. Don't hold me to that though as I may be wrong.
> Hopefully someone who knows for sure will be able to help you.
> ...


Thanks, Veronica! I'm looking forward to that.
Gon


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

gon said:


> Whilst seeking advice, I found this very useful URL and registered!
> I am an ex-pat UK pensioner and tax resident in Cyprus for over five years. Now, I spend less than six months in Cyprus and less than that in other countries as I'm travelling. Can I continue to pay the 5% on my pension in Cyprus and no tax on my global income?
> Gon


I would have thought that if you are tax resident in any one place for one source of income, you would be liable to tax in that place on all your income wherever it comes from. That is certainly the way it works in UK. Its just up to you to declare it all, or take the risk of not declaring it.

If you are travelling around, the key, as a UK pensioner, would be to spend <snip> less than 90 days per year in UK, and no residential property in UK.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

gon said:


> Whilst seeking advice, I found this very useful URL and registered!
> I am an ex-pat UK pensioner and tax resident in Cyprus for over five years. Now, I spend less than six months in Cyprus and less than that in other countries as I'm travelling. Can I continue to pay the 5% on my pension in Cyprus and no tax on my global income?
> Gon


Hi Gon, 
I've been looking into tax liability and I think you will revert to being liable to tax in the UK by default.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi Gon,
> I've been looking into tax liability and I think you will revert to being liable to tax in the UK by default.


 That sucks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> That sucks


What my advice or that it would revert to the UK? 

As Gon would no longer be resident in Cyprus for more than 183 days per year he would not be eligible to claim exemption from tax in the UK under the double taxation treaty. As he would not be resident anywhere else for long enough either he couldn't claim exemption for any other country thus he would revert to UK tax. 

Besides, residency outside of the UK does not automatically enable people to avoid UK tax, it depends on agreements between HMRC and the individual country and the individual's tax circumstances. It also depends on the job they do or did. Some people can never claim exemption wherever they are. 

I suggest that Gon checks the HMRC website and references to the double taxation treaty between Cyprus and the UK.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> What my advice or that it would revert to the UK?
> 
> As Gon would no longer be resident in Cyprus for more than 183 days per year he would not be eligible to claim exemption from tax in the UK under the double taxation treaty. As he would not be resident anywhere else for long enough either he couldn't claim exemption for any other country thus he would revert to UK tax.
> 
> ...


Not your advice Babs
Thef act that even if he isnt resident in the UK and still spends more time in cyprus than any other single country he would have to revert to paying UK taxes.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Gon

If Babs is correct, the simplest thing is to up your stays in Cyprus to over 183 days per year. That cannot be too much of a hardship if it saves you having to pay UK tax.


----------



## Moskovitter (Mar 24, 2009)

Veronica, are you from Russia?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Moskovitter said:


> Veronica, are you from Russia?


No I am not from Russia. Why do you ask that?


----------

